# Basic Life Support



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يونيو 2009)

*Basic Life Support *​ 

*الدعم الأساسي لإنقاذ الحياة *​


----------



## anass81 (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ملف مهم وشرح مفيد , عافانا الله وإياك من كل مكروه أخي جلال

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معلومات جميلة بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز جلال


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي جلال
ملف بسيط لكنه مفيد جداً


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يوليو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ملف مهم وشرح مفيد , عافانا الله وإياك من كل مكروه أخي جلال
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله أخي ومشرفي أنس.

أسعدتني رعياتكم للموضوع وتقريضكم له, عافانا الله وإياك من كل مكروه.
وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يوليو 2009)

ja'far abu shaikha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> معلومات جميلة بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز جلال


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي جعفر.

شكرا جزيلا لكم هذا التواصل والتعليق الجميل على الموضوع.

بارك الله بالجميع أخي العزيزجعفر.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يوليو 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> مشكور أخي جلال
> ملف بسيط لكنه مفيد جداً


 
حياكم الله أخي ومشرفي غسان.

أسعدتني رعياتكم للملف, وكذا تقريضكم له. جزاكم الله عنا خيرا.


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 أكتوبر 2010)

tamer safety قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
حياكم الله أخي tamer safety.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## agharieb (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 أكتوبر 2010)

agharieb قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً


 
حياكم الله أخي agharieb.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 أكتوبر 2010)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


 
حياكم الله أخي خلوف العراقي.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع.


----------



## محمودالحسيني (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من كرمه وفضله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 نوفمبر 2010)

محمودالحسيني قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من كرمه وفضله


 
حياكم الله أخي محمودالحسيني.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع ودعائكم الطيب لي, ادعو الله لكم بمثل ما دعوتم لي به.


----------



## فارس740 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 نوفمبر 2010)

فارس740 قال:


> *جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع*​


 
حياكم الله أخي فارس740.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع ودعائكم الطيب لي.


----------



## يخؤفخقفخملاش (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 ديسمبر 2010)

يخؤفخقفخملاش قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
حياكم الله أخي يخؤفخقفخملاش.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع وإختيارك له كأول مشاركة لك في الملتقى.


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (19 يناير 2011)

وشكرا على هذا الملف .
يعطيك العافية


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 يناير 2011)

موسى شراحيلي قال:


> وشكرا على هذا الملف .
> يعطيك العافية


 
حياك الله أخي موسى شراحيلي.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع. 
الله يعطينا ويعطيك العافية.


----------

